# Veterans, Gold Star Families get free lifetime pass to national parks, wildlife refuges, other public lands



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey TLF Members, it's been a while since I posted on the forum, but if anyone didn't know, we made the move in May from GA to Wisconsin. It's been interesting this past few months, and the past 2 days we had our first accumulation of snow since moving here.

I wanted to share with other members who are veterans or families of veterans this article that was sent to me by the VA. This is a cool benefit because we do like to visit the National Parks. I hope that other veterans might find this of value. Thanks for your service! 

-CK


----------

